# How did you hear about TGS?



## StaceyRosado

Call me nosey, crazy or just curious.......

How did you hear/find The Goat Spot? 

Was it an add somewhere, or a website -- a search engine (if so what were you searching for may I ask?)

well I will start

I created it :slapfloor: ok that was lame :roll:


----------



## FarmGirl18

And I heard about it from you, Stacey.  Is that any better? :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I'm not sure Bethany :scratch:


----------



## Iwantgoats

I belong to a chicken forum (BYC) and I know goats are my next venture and so I decided to look for a goat forum and did a search on yahoo and TGS popped up. Thus, here I am.


----------



## KW Farms

I actually think I first heard about TGS from Allison! And then from Stacey! And then I figured if two people really like it, maybe I should check it out. And sure enough i'm hooked! You guys are great!


----------



## kelebek

I was invited in the very very beginning from Stacey  We were "friends" on an old site that no longer exists.


----------



## toth boer goats

I was googling my website name Tothboergoats.... to check out, how spread out there I was with my site advertising on the web, well I came across an interesting site......... :shades: talking about "my goats"....Alaskaboers ....(thank you Alaskaboers "Katrina") ....was asking you all ...your opinions from a post called "help me choose", I had to respond and answer the questions ...that all of you had.... about my goats.. :greengrin: ...so I signed up to respond and HERE I AM........I love it here.. :hug: ..you are all like family to me.....:grouphug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Allison mentioned something about a goat forum when we chatted back and forth on email and then I just typed in 'goat forum' on google and there you were! Waiting for me to terrorize you guys! :ROFL:


----------



## DopeyOpie

I found it doing a Google search for goat forums  I browsed through a few but TGS looked the friendliest and nicest!


----------



## creaturesall

I had only been a member of the Goat Web about two days when it just disappeared from the map. So, I did a google search and found TGS. Good news for me . . . not so good for you guys.


----------



## sweetgoats

I heard from it from none other then Stacey. "Thank you so much Stacey for doing this"


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

kelebek said:


> I was invited in the very very beginning from Stacey  We were "friends" on an old site that no longer exists.


Ditto... exact same scenario! But I guess that didn't help any either huh??? :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado

creaturesall said:


> I had only been a member of the Goat Web about two days when it just disappeared from the map. So, I did a google search and found TGS. Good news for me . . . not so good for you guys.


Oh you all make TGS Special -- yes you too Talitha

Keep responding I love hearing how we all came together.

Tothboergoats = good example how we need to be careful how we talk about others goats :wink:


----------



## Amos

My story is the same as Megans.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lesserweevil dragged me into this :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: 

And i met her through a horsey game :ROFL: 

I just mentioned i loved goats and she put me straight here so ive been hooked since


----------



## 4hmama

Recommended by someone from BYC.


----------



## tat2edlady

I am a member of a chicken board (byc).I have 3 NDG does and just got a new mate for them.

Mindy


----------



## grandmajo

I'm a joined another forum, but didn't want to ask many questions after seeing some get their "heads bitten off". Decided to search for a more friendly forum, and did a google for goat forum, so here I am.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Search engine... The_Boer_Goat gets pretty scary sometimes.



> was googling my website name Tothboergoats.... to check out, how spread out there I was with my site advertising on the web, well I came across an interesting site......... talking about "my goats"....Alaskaboers ....(thank you Alaskaboers "Katrina") ....was asking you all ...your opinions from a post called "help me choose", I had to respond and answer the questions ...that all of you had.... about my goats.. ...so I signed up to respond and HERE I AM........I love it here.. ..you are all like family to me.....


Yeah..i remember that, when you replied, i was like...ummm i hope she has a good sense of humor. Because someone had said that you didnt castrate your buck kids...but i posted that cause i really thought your goats were what i needed.

:hug:


----------



## dobe627

I too was on "the goat web" and really liked alot of the people there. But when I couldn't get onto it for a while I hunted stacey down( one of the people from GW I really liked) and she told me about it. And even if I don't log in I do check it at least every day. Cathy


----------



## toth boer goats

> Yeah..i remember that, when you replied, i was like...ummm i hope she has a good sense of humor. Because someone had said that you didnt castrate your buck kids...but i posted that cause i really thought your goats were what i needed.


 yeah ...I was really flattered actually Katrina....and shocked at the same time...I told my DH ...come here and listen to this...they are talking about our goats..LOL :shocked:

But yes.. like stacey said.. us breeders that are being talked about can either be offended or feel good ...depending upon what is said....Alaskaboers post ,was actually very kind........I just had to correct the little issue about not castrating anything....LOL..... :doh: :help:


----------



## Shelly

I was a member of goatweb. After it was gone I ask someone on another site that had also been on goatweb if they knew what happened. They send me an e-mail telling me when Stacey start this site. Shelly


----------



## liz

I was so lost when the previous chat forum went down( goatweb) that I had remembered a member from there...found the site and emailed her...I do think it was Sweet Gum mini's....could be mistaken, it's been awhile..lol, anyhow it was then that I got hold of Stacey....and here I am! Thanks Again Stacey.....hard work and effort has paid off with all the wonderful members who "make my day"! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado

hehe it was 2 weeks after goatweb went down and I was itching to talk goats to people - I truly am addicted to you all :shades:


----------



## Amy Goatress

I came from Julie's forum and she said was closing that one down and combing hers with TGS so here I am and of course I'm addicted to goats, LOL but I have been on other forums with some of you from there though, I was a member of goatweb.


----------



## greatcashmeres

I was on goatweb when that went down. I found another goat forum via Stacey's website. Some time later looking at her site, I found the TGS link. I lurked here at first, but then all the familiar names from goatweb drew me to join. :thumbup:


----------



## rkalgren

Julie told me about it. I had just joined hers, Ibelieve I might have been the last new member before it closed.


----------



## Coraxfeather

I am from Julie's forums and when I found out that her was closen down and she also told me about this one. I needed a place that I coudl be around other goat nuts and tell them all about Pancakes and they would not think I was funny or weird loven on a goat like that.

Hee hee Now get to talk about Dude. Dose every get excited about getting a new goat and dose that excitment ever wear off??


----------



## KikoFaerie

Stacy and I were/are mods of another forum and she told me about TGS and some of the history behind its creation. Since I'd heard a very different version of this story, I decided to check out TGS for myself. Have to say, I've been a mod and/or a member of several forums over the years (and still on a couple of others) and this is only one of two that I have ever seen accept everyone and their various goat rearing styles without criticism, and make a real effort to help people, rather than trying to force people to do things their way. 
Kudos to Stacy and her long-time mods!!! :sun: :sun:


----------



## KikoFaerie

Coraxfeather said:


> ...
> Hee hee Now get to talk about Dude. Dose every get excited about getting a new goat and dose that excitment ever wear off??


NOOOOOO!!!
   Each and every one is just like the first one!


----------



## StaceyRosado

so there are plenty more of you very active on this board and I am so so curious how everyone came to be here. Pretty please --- with a cherry on top (ok ok thats a bit dramatic I know :roll: )


----------



## Epona142

I'm pretty sure it was google, or possibly a reference from BackYardChickens. I'm just glad I found it!


----------



## Di

Oops, as you can see it's been awhile since I've been here to welcome new members, sorry. Well, I was on a Yahoo goat site, but it didn't get alot of "traffic" so I googled "goat forums" and it took me here. I was a lurker for awhile and then joined. It's been so much fun and I love the helpfulness of folks here. I'm addicted to goats and TGS! Thanks Stacey!


----------



## capriola-nd

I found it by searching through another breeder's website (I think KW) - looked at her guestbook and StaceyRoop had a signature with TGS link in it. Sounded a lot like GoatWeb and I had to check it out. So, that's how it happened!


----------



## CodyMyGoat

i was searching on Yahoo(i think...) and i found it!  happy i did


----------



## StaceyRosado

sweet


----------



## Rainboweggs

I also came by way of Backyardchickens.com. I'm Henrietta23 over there. :wave:


----------



## Steph

Liz told me about it. She contacted me about my goats and we started emailing each other. I was full of questions .... still am and she told me about TGS! This place is great! :stars:


----------



## cdtrum

Came across Stacey's farm blog and emailed her, she in return directed me to TGS........Thank the Good Lord!


----------



## bheila

Someone on BYC told me about TGS. I typed the letters TGS on a post at BYH's the other day and they took it out of my post :veryangry: They said I was advertising a competitors website. :doh: That's me slapping the person who edited my post. How is TGS advertising? I thought it was uncalled for :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

Seems like everyone has heard about TGS... in so many different ways......It's popularity is spreading ....I feel it is because ....there are so many loving and caring people here....from the Administrator...to the moderators.... and all of you... our members... :grouphug: ...we all take great pride.... in getting the word out ....about TGS .....people listen.....when they come here and visit...they can see all the compassion .....I thank everyone.....for making this site ..."TGS"... what it is today.....a very special place...... :hug: :grouphug: 

And a big thank you....... goes out to Stacey.....my hat is off to you.........thanks again ....for bringing ...all of us together.. :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879

I used to belong to GoatWeb, and another goat forum. Goatweb went down and i started asking other members on my other forum ( i cant remember the name) It was Suzannes group) And people directed me here.
beth


----------



## RowdyKidz

I found some links. One was capriola's and a few other TGS members links.


----------



## shadycreekgoats

I saw it on Sarah's (goathappy) website! And I joined about 3 weeks later!!! :greengrin:  I really like it here!!!


----------



## keren

I honestly cant remember  

:ROFL:


----------



## Tyler

Google.


----------



## Thanatos

I ws looking for disbudding pics on google and got linked in.


----------



## StaceyRosado

it is amazing how different everyone's way of finding us


----------



## jdgray716

Well, I joined a long time ago when Stacie's board went down. However I never got into a habit of coming by and then forgot about it. Then I was being nice to someone on another board, from here...names are not important, that was not being treated the best and in being kind this place came back into my life. And I am glad, I feel far more excepted here so far. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

John-Derek Gray ...I am sorry you weren't.. being treated well ...on a different board...........  :hug: 

we are so glad ...you came here..to the goat spot........it is a happy ...and caring place.... that is for sure......... :hug: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716

No no, it was not me it was a member from here. I don't let stuff like that bother me. After a while you get used to it and let it roll off your back. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

> No no, it was not me it was a member from here. I don't let stuff like that bother me. After a while you get used to it and let it roll off your back. LOL


Oh...No......  ...I am very sorry to hear ...that you had a problem ...... :hug:


----------



## jdgray716

Pam can I say, I just love you. HEHE :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Pam can I say, I just love you. HEHE :hug:


 Aww....JD ....you are such a sweety........ :hug:


----------



## goathappy

I heard about TGS through Stacey


----------



## LaManchaGuy

I was googled Coppasure and found TGS


----------



## JoanRandolph

I have always wanted goats. This summer I was working at a county farmers fair and fell in love with Nigerian Dwarf Goats. The 2 kids at the fair were sold, so I started searching for others that were available. I found one from "The Treasure Hunt" paper. Now he needed a buddy - quick. I googled goats for sale and found Stacy on "goatfinder.com"

She had 2 wethers for sale, just what we wanted. So we drove to her home -me, DD, DS, and new goat. Brought home the 2 most adorable goats ever. 

Rufus, Sean and Gus are just perfect.

Well, now what do I do? I have never had goats before, so I kept checking the internet for info and going back to Stacy's home page, I found TGS. YIPPIE. All my questions answered! (found out diarrhea=coccidia YIKES!!!!)

That's it.

Thanks again Stacy for the forum and thanks to everyone else who helped with their Coccidia problem. 


PS: Coccidia seems to be under control after 5 days of Sulmet. May give 1 or 2 more doses just to be sure, then get another fecal done.


----------



## lupinfarm

I was forwarded here by a member of another forum after we got our goats.


----------



## nancy d

Gosh I dont remember exactly but I think Stacey emailed me about TGS getting set up :wahoo:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

hmmm....its been soo long!

I had a doe who had just contracted Ketosis, and didnt know what it was, I needed to look it up and a thread from TGS about it popped up on Yahoo! yay! I spent the entire weekend reading and learning, and I'm still doing just that!


----------



## raisinggoatsguide

My buddy Google found TGS and told me I would probably like it and so I said, alright I'll go check it out.


----------



## Lawanda

I found TGS through Google too. Every question I searched up TGS was in it  I love this place.


----------



## RPC

I was just googleing goats and TGS came up so I clicked on it and started reading then joined later that night.


----------



## goinggoaty

Actually I first found your personal site Stacey which of course led me here I found it just doing a google search online and well to be honest THANK GOODNESS I did love this site Thanks for creating, maintaining and everything else you do.


----------



## StaceyRosado

you are welcome


----------



## Polarhug

Did a Google Search for "goat forum" when I realized I was reading all the info sites..... but might soon actually need real time advice from real goaty owners.
Sooo glad I did! Now off to check my overdue girls and grab some  

Pretty sure I will be spending my 4th weekend looking at goat butts


----------



## myfainters

I was googling a treatment for something... maybe pneumonia??? Anyways this forum came up so I was wandering through the posts... found one I wanted to comment on and I've been a member ever since!


----------



## redneck_acres

I think I heard it from you Stacey.....I think.........I remember being all bummed out because the other one went away-and I think you had sent me an email.....Anyways.... I like it here-not to much fighting and some pretty interesting topics appear at times to.


----------



## goatbless

I used to be on goatweb and got invited to come here by stacey through my yahoo messenger. Sure am glad to be here, even if I am a bit of a wallflower most of the time. Likely you'll hear more out of me when I have goats again, but coming here gives me my goat fix and I am always learning things from the experiences of others here. Love the pictures everyone posts too- always brightens my day!


----------



## 2horses

I did a Google search for "Goat Forums".


----------



## farmergal

I was posting goat questions to BYC (backyardchickens) and no one was responding because there weren't very many goat people on there... and then another BYCer told me I should try TGS


----------



## Goatie Mama

I googled goat pooch test  .....and I still can't tell if the girls are pregnant :roll:


----------



## Bellafire Farm

> "I googled goat pooch test .....and I still can't tell if the girls are pregnant "


OMGosh that post by Goatie mama is SO HILARIOUS!!

Honestly I am VERY happy to say that I "spied" (Waaa-ha-ha-ha!!) for a Loooong time while reseaching everything I could think of the moment I thought to get into Nigerians. You name it, I researched it, and I always found info here!! Eventually I thought...darn...I've learned A LOT here and it's such a wonderful wealth of information...I should really sign up sometime! So now you all have to hear me go bah...bah...bah... all the way to the barn. Just like my goaties always do! :slapfloor:

And look...I FINALLY learned how to use that little quote box!! Yipppeee!


----------



## Goatie Mama

I bought the goats in September so I guess I'll wait till January. If I find babies in the barn I will assume the girls were pregnant. :wahoo:


----------



## Farmgirl675

I stumbled upon TGS while searching Google for goat info. Since I'm a newbie to goats I thought what better way to get info than from people who have "been there done that"....tons of great info and options here!


----------



## milkmaid

I came across TGS again and again while doing Google searches on goat stuff. Eventually I signed up. Thank you, moderators, for keeping everything so friendly and fun!


----------



## toth boer goats

> I should really sign up sometime! So now you all have to hear me go bah...bah...bah... all the way to the barn. Just like my goaties always do! :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:



> Thank you, moderators, for keeping everything so friendly and fun!


 You are very welcome..milkmaid.....just doing our jobs... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## NubianLover

I was searching the web for some answers to my goatie questions. I was getting frusterated not finding what I was looking for on the web. I figured that there had to be a forum for goat lovers so I googled "goat forum" and TGS popped right up. Didn't even hesitate to register! Was soooooo excited to find people out there as goat crazy as I am :greengrin: Everyone on here is so helpful and I don't know what I would do without TGS!


----------



## jberter

Had only started my herd of Boer Goats with my 2 girls of 3 months old and searching the net for anything concerning goats, :hair: I came across this forum and started following it and learned a lot from it's members post about thier goats,, so I joined up and the rest is history.. Thanks for all the support over the year and for welcoming a newbie into your circle.. :wave:
Betty


----------

